# Milkweed - is it true ?



## Nardi (Jan 22, 2013)

I've heard or read somewhere that Honey bees get stuck inside the flowers of Milkweed when they collect nectar and/or pollen. And, that the honey from milkweed is bitter and tastes bad. What do you think ?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Although the pollen sacs of the milkweed have a downward hook that will snag an occasional honey bee as well as other pollen gathering insects it is not a major deal as the percentage is actually fairly low. 
The homey is fine, I have huge fields that I allow to grow fairly wild. Only mowing once annually in late fall. They are loaded with milkweed and at times the bee lines head straight for them. I rely on them as dearth sustenance. So I have never extracted what I believe to be a varietal. I have however extracted honey containing a fair amount of Milkweed nectar and never found any unpleasantness.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Milkweed pollen is contained in specialized structures, called pollinaria. Two large balls of pollen are linked by a sticky thread. Honeybees can become tangled in these threads and succumb. 

Pollinaria are a genus characteristic of the milkweed, but the threat to bees varies by particular species. Many milkweeds flowers are born upright in clusters, and bees can forage for the very abundant nectar from above. It wells up between the folded petals of the flowers.

Observe your local milkweed, and make your own evaluation if the risk of honeybees tangling in the pollinaria is significant for your particular species.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

The many different varieties of milkweed are important to honey bees and many native pollinators, some of which are having a hard time. The decline of the once abundant milkweed may be part of the native pollinator's problem.

I have seen many bees work milkweed, never seen one entangled.


----------



## Nardi (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.
I've notice fewer monarch butterflies ( and lightning bugs ) during the past few years, so I've allowed the milkweed to spread thru the field. I'm glad to know I don't have to mow it all down.

Best, Nardi


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I plant it every chance I get. I've never seen a bee stuck until it died. I have seen bees with bits of it stuck to them.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

I grew swamp milk weed for the first time in 2015. Got about 2 dozen plants from the seeds I started. I was amazed at the butterflies it would draw in . I never saw any of my honeybees stuck in it .


----------

